# Bilder zusammenfügen mit Photoshop?



## mark-labs (21. März 2008)

Hallo!
Wie kann man mit Photoshop 4 Bilder oder 3 Bilder zusammenfügen ?
lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2008)

Hallo.

Vielleicht könntest du uns dein Problem genauer erläutern - es gibt schließlich recht viele Wege Bilder zusammenzufügen. Sollen sie wie in einer Collage mit weichen Übergängen miteinander verschmelzen? Sollen sie im gleichen Abstand nebeneinander stehen? etc. etc.

Im Folgenden habe ich dir einfach mal auf gut Glück (meine Kristallkugel ist immer noch in der Werkstatt :suspekt ein paar Threads zusammengesucht. Vielleicht ist ja etwas dabei. Falls nicht: Bitte spezifizieren. 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/189412-bilder-verschmelzen-lassen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/234994-uberlagern-2er-bilder.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/284132-bild-am-ende-schwaecher-machen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/268247-bilder-verschmelzen-lasssen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/302458-2-bilder-verschmelzen.html

Grüße

Philip


----------



## mark-labs (24. März 2008)

Ich will 4 bilder zusammenfügen das ende des bildes nummer 1 dann leichter kontrast wird und dann mit dem zweiten bild anfängt verstehst du was ich will ?
dafür finde ich kein tutorial


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2008)

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Danke. 



> verstehst du was ich will ?



Erm, noch nicht ganz. 

Vergleiche mal bitte deinen Wunsch mit dem angehangenen Bild. Sollen die Photos direkt ineinander übergehen oder willst eine merkliche Trennung? Soll das Erste also bspw. zunächst in einen weißen Hintergrund übergehen?




Allerdings solltest du dich auf jeden Fall mit Ebenenmasken vertraut machen. Entweder direkt in der Photoshop-Hilfe gucken oder mit dem entsprechenden Stichwort die Board-Suche verwenden.

Philip


----------



## mark-labs (24. März 2008)

ineinander übergehen : Das wollt ich


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2008)

Dann dürfte mein erster Link doch eigentlich recht gut passen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/189412-bilder-verschmelzen-lassen.html

Wie gesagt, mache dich am besten mit Ebenenmasken vertraut - zum Anfang das Video-Tutorial von chmee ( http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html ), dann noch eine kleine Portion Photoshophandbuch oder Grundlagenschulung von photozauber.de. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## mark-labs (24. März 2008)

Ich aheb das bild jetzt so gemacht siehe erster link von dir! aber wenn ich ein zweites mache links! wie füge ich dann die zwei bilder zusammen ? wenn ich es kopiere und beim bild einfüge dann sieht man den rand noch  das will ich noch verhindern


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2008)

Das mit der Groß- u. Kleinschreibung hat doch gerade noch so gut funktioniert ... ;-]

Mit dem zweiten Bild gehst du einfach genauso vor, wie mit dem ersten. D.h. auch eine Ebenenmaske hinzufügen und die Kante mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug "verschwinden lassen":



Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:


> ... genau. Mit dieser zweiten Ebene kannst du jetzt genau so umgehen, wie es hier im Thread beschrieben ist (Ebenenmaske -> Verlauf erstellen etc.).



Ich habe dir zwei Screenshots erstellt: Die fertige Collage und die Ebenenpalette. Wie du siehst, hat jede Ebene eine eigene Ebenenmaske, die ich mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug, wie im anderen Thread beschrieben, bearbeitet habe.






Grüße

Philip


----------

